# 아닌



## 文星辰simon

안녕하세요
안 문제가 있어요.


군자 별천지에 존재하는 사람이 아닌 평범한 삶 속에 있는 생활인인 것이다.

이 문장에서 "아닌"가 뭐예요?
"아니고"로 대신할 수 있어요?

감사합니다.


----------



## Kross

"아닌"는 "아니다"가 기본형태이고, 이를 줄여서 쓴 걸로 보시면 될 것 같네요. "아니고"로 쓰셔도 될 것 같네요. 개인적으로는 "아닌"이 더 자연스럽게 느껴지긴 하지만요.

그리고 "군자"뒤에 조사로 는 또는 란을 붙여서 쓰시기는 좋을 것 같네요. 예) 군자(*란/는*) 별천지에....


----------



## 文星辰simon

감사합니다.

매일은 문제 있어서 미안해요...


----------

